# So thrilled!!!



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

So three weeks ago, I rescued a young Boxer off a busy street running in traffic, took him home, pulled all the ticks off of him, bathed him, fed him and gave him water. He was SUCH a sweetie! I sent him to the Montgomery County Friends Of The Shelter(MCFOTS) Rescue. They took him in with a foster, and two weeks later he found his forever home!! What a turn around!! I'm SO THRILLED!!! The best outcome I could have EVER asked for!! What a lucky boy!! I feel so accomplished!!  Randolph is what they named him. <3 I called him Cooper though when I had him!


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

well done!


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

That is awesome Victoria. Good job!!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I am just so freaking happy!! Seriously, this could have had the worst of outcomes, and he hit the lottery. I'm so happy for him. The foster and rescue work just makes me feel so amazing. I love what I do, even though my husband sometimes wishes I wouldn't keep bringing dogs home!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Man, you are awesome!! How many dogs is that so far this year alone?? Keep up the great work!! I honestly wish I could foster one more dog that I could find a home for. As much as I love Tessa and I know I have saved her, I want to know how it feels to help one find a forever home. Oh well, I will eventually. Until then I will live vicariously through people like you!!!


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> I am just so freaking happy!! Seriously, this could have had the worst of outcomes, and he hit the lottery. I'm so happy for him. The foster and rescue work just makes me feel so amazing. I love what I do, even though my husband sometimes wishes I wouldn't keep bringing dogs home!


Yes, as a foster home, it is definitely rewarding to see the positive changes that happen in these babies and how willing they are to extend 2nd and 3rd chances to us humans. I fostered for a while some time ago but Max our GSD/Husky mix was not able to cope with various dogs coming and going. He came down with severe allergies because of the stress of that and I had unfortunately had to stop fostering so he could be well again. Again, awesome job and thank you so much for fostering.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Well there has been three since I started officially in Jan. It is beyond rewarding. If I have the ability to help, I don't see why I shouldn't. It's kinda like the other day I was waiting in line at Starbucks and I saw this disheveled looking woman(in the car behind me) with a child screaming in the backseat, it was 9ish in the morning and I picked up her bill when I paid for mine, just to brighten her day and do something nice. I try to give when I have the ability. You may not see the reward all the time, but the feeling inside is amazing.....


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

That's awesome!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you did a nice job. Randolph Cooper is a nice name.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He looks like a baby dog. I am glad he found a forever home. Thanks for helping him.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Victoria, You are a beautiful person. The world would be a better place if more people were like you. Big Hugs to you! Well done!
Jan


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks everybody, I've just been glowing today about "Randolph". I couldn't be happier. Seriously. I think this just made my week.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Victoria, You are a beautiful person. The world would be a better place if more people were like you. Big Hugs to you! Well done!
> Jan



This. You really are a wonderful person. That was a great thing you did at Starbucks. And what you do for the dogs is beyond wonderful.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> This. You really are a wonderful person. That was a great thing you did at Starbucks. And what you do for the dogs is beyond wonderful.


I like dogs more than people most of the time, so for the dogs, it's no biggie.  They have no voice, I need to be theirs!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> I like dogs more than people most of the time, so for the dogs, it's no biggie.  They have no voice, I need to be theirs!


I agree wholeheartedly with all of that. I like dogs better than people as well. And you are right, we need to speak for the dogs because they can't do it themselves. Once Tessa goes to the bridge, I plan to keep fostering and helping other dogs out there that need homes and people to love them.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Victoria, You are a beautiful person. The world would be a better place if more people were like you. Big Hugs to you! Well done!
> Jan





DharmasMom said:


> This. You really are a wonderful person. That was a great thing you did at Starbucks. And what you do for the dogs is beyond wonderful.












I do it selfishly because it makes ME feel good about helping others. And maybe in turn they can help others, or in the dogs case, they can live a life that wasn't possible until she/he crossed my path....... You guys are very kind in your words!


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Cool! Lucky dog


----------



## Wubba (Jun 4, 2011)

That's great! Always warms the heart to hear a story with a happy ending! Well done rescuing the little pup!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Dunno if I could have let go of a Boxer puppy, they are such clowns. Never met a mean boxer in my many years, all of them have one setting and that is play. Great job on helping the little guy find a home.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Think this, as well as others that do this is great. You do it because it is the right thing to do, not for other reasons.

Great example for your daughter....


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

stevenzachsmom said:


> victoria, you are a beautiful person. The world would be a better place if more people were like you. Big hugs to you! Well done!
> Jan


like!


----------

